# Precision Mathews Order Changed



## zmotorsports (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, I had originally ordered a PM1340GT lathe and the PM-932PDF mill/drill about a month ago, however, after much turmoil, debating with myself, consulting with my wife and stressing over this decision I changed my order with Matt from Precision Mathews this morning.

I talked to him last week about the 935TV milling machine and after getting a quote from him for the difference this morning I decided to pull the trigger and get the 935TV rather than the 932PDF.  Size wise it is a little larger but nowhere near the size of a full-size Bridgeport which I definitely do not have room for so I think I can squeeze it into the same place I was going to put the 932.

I want this to be the last lathe and mill that I need to purchase which is why I went with the Taiwanese 1340GT from the get-go.  However, the 932 was constantly in the back of my mind as "possibly" being less than I envisioned when it showed up.

I think the 2/3 size BP with the 9"x35" table will be a very nice addition to my shop and should be the quality of what I have been looking for in a mill to go along with the Taiwanese lathe.  I have read several reports that this 935 mill is way nicer than the Jet and every bit as nice as the Sharp mill.

I have a co-worker who purchased an older Jet JVM-836 mill and in all honesty I think it is a pretty nice mill so I will be ecstatic if this is truely nicer than the Jet.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice. I like that combination and think they (mill and lathe) will compliment each other rather well.

Bill


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome! Are you still expecting a May delivery?

Dave


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 28, 2014)

Sweet man. You will enjoy them to no end


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys.  I am really getting excited.  Moreso now that I have decided on the 2/3 BP size machine.  I was so against the size at first but my gut was telling me that I may not be entirely happy with the benchtop over the long term.  I am told the 935 is going to be about the same width as the 932 was going to be and only about 8" deeper, so I think I can move a couple of things to accommodate that extra eight inches. 




dave2176 said:


> Awesome! Are you still expecting a May delivery?
> 
> Dave



I am waiting confirmation.  When I asked Matt on Friday he said the mill was expected within about a week or so of the 1340GT lathes' arrival.  I figured I had waited this long what is another week.

I emailed him back to get a timeline on when to expect delivery but I have not gotten a response yet.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a small job supposed to come into the shop for the weekend but the guy called Thursday night and had to postpone, so rather than waste a weekend I thought I would finish getting the shop ready for the new equipment.

I had purchased a 10"x12"x8" NEMA 1 enclosure in which the VFD for the 1340GT lathe will reside in.  I also picked up a fuse block and a double pole/single throw 30A switch for the setup.  I cut a small rectangular hole in the front of the NEMA 1 enclosure to allow the switch to protrude out.  This way I will have the ability to kill the power going to the VFD from the small switch over the lathe.  I also picked up some 3/4" sealtite to run from the NEMA enclosure to the lathe for the wiring to be hidden/protected it.  I ran 3/4" EMT from the NEMA enclosure back to my electrical panel.  The EMT ran up the wall and just under the mezzanine/shelf in the shop for a clean and tidy appearance.  I had also wanted an air drop next to my 12'x20' roll-up door for quite some time now so while I had the ladder and some scaffolding that I had borrowed from a friend, I thought I would get the air drop that I have always wanted.  

Here is the NEMA enclosure with the fuse block and the backside of the switch.






NEMA enclosure and 3/4" EMT ran up alongside the 1/2" copper air line and towards the rear of the shop.





While I had the scaffolding/ladder setup I decided to drop the 220-volt down to where I am going to place the new 935TV mill.





While I was pulling the 220-volt electrical overhead I decided to drop a 115-volt line to a four-way electrical box to be able to plug in my task light, DRO and power X-axis accessories.  I hate cords runnign across the floor so this will cure that issue.





I attached a fairly good sized lag-eye bolt into one of my trusses to attach a strain relief to keep the weight of the cords, plugs and boxes from pulling on the electrical and gave the SO cord a nice loop at the top.

Mike.


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 28, 2014)

I think that is a great choice, I've been eying that same machine but it has to wait until the wallet recovers from the recent lathe purchase. Looking forward to your impressions of it.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 28, 2014)

I will definitely post a complete review of both machines and overall impressions once I receive them and get them set up, along with a lot of pictures I am sure.

Mike.


----------



## Ratz (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice. Congratulations Mike.
<O</O
I am looking forward to the pictures.
<O</O
Radek


----------



## Glitch (Apr 28, 2014)

Bigger has to be better huh!? Doubt you will ever regret stepping up in size on the mill. Sounds like the fit and finish on the 9x35 is quite the cats meow as well.. Read some great posts on the 13x40gt as well... But all this will be bad for buisness because you'll only want to play with your new toys! Hehehe.  Have fun amigo and enjoy your new machines...


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 28, 2014)

I think you made the correct decision, I could never use a bench mill after spending time on a knee. My next knee will probably get a riser as I want even more height in the gap between the table and the spindle. You will not miss that 8" of depth, especially if you can corner mount it.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 28, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> I think you made the correct decision, I could never use a bench mill after spending time on a knee. My next knee will probably get a riser as I want even more height in the gap between the table and the spindle. You will not miss that 8" of depth, especially if you can corner mount it.



I won't be able to put it in a corner, it will be across from my lathe which will be against the wall but I should be able to split the difference between getting it a little closer to the lathe and crowd a motorcycle lift which will be behind it.  It will also maybe a little easier to clean around where it won't be against a wall.

I was worried about the benchtop mill after working with a BP clone at work.  I thought I had found the perfect compromise when I ran across the 932 but my gut kept telling me to find a small knee mill.

Mike.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats Mike, I knew this would be the choice you make & a great one!


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 29, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Congrats Mike, I knew this would be the choice you make & a great one!



Thanks Will.  Nothing against the 932 at all as there are probable thousands of them out there being used and doing well.  I mainly looked at it because it had the features that I wanted and it fit my budget and my space limitations.  However, after speaking to Matt and realizing that this 2/3 size machine will only require about 8" more space depth wise, I figured I could make that happen.

My wife told me I couldn't take any more money out of savings than we originally had agreed on and if I wanted to spend more on equipment then I would have to make up the difference.  Matt made me a fair deal but it was still several thousand dollars difference.

I sold some Jeep parts from when I built my Jeep a few years ago over the weekend, sold a few Harley parts that had been sitting on my shelf for a bit and I have a few welding jobs coming in the shop this week.  I will just have to get a few more jobs in and I am set.

Now I just want both the 1340GT and the 935TV in my shop so I can play with them a bit before I start bringing in paying jobs.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 29, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Now I just want both the 1340GT and the 935TV in my shop so I can play with them a bit before I start bringing in paying jobs.
> 
> Mike.



You mean I could actually make money with this stuff???:thinking:


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 29, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> You mean I could actually make money with this stuff???:thinking:




Sure can and that's the plan, gotta justify it somehow.  I made a lot with my little Smithy 3in1 over the past 15+ years and plant to make even more now that my capabilities have increased with these machines.

Mike.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 29, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Awesome! Are you still expecting a May delivery?
> 
> Dave



I spoke to Matt this afternoon and it sounds like my 1340GT lathe should be here within the next one to two weeks and the next shipment of 935 mills will follow by about another week or two.  Matt said I am one of the first on the next shipment of 935's so when they come in he will get it prepped and ready for delivery.  I am hoping end of May or mid-June at the latest.

Mike.


----------

